# My precious pets through the years.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2016)

Lon had posted about missing having a dog. I get my dog "fix" by pet sitting for family members. I also don't know if I could go through the death of another pet,worse yet, the dog might out live us and I know there would be know one to take the dog in. I have these photos on the wall in my living room. They include all the pets I have ever owned and in the case of the cats, they owned me. Of course there were several birds, hamsters, guinea pigs, fish, parakeets and the cockatiel that I still have. Most have come from shelters or friends. The Yorkshire Terrier unfortunately came from a puppy mill when I didn't know any better, and yes he was sick. He did recover and we had him for 16 years. The first one in the black and white photo,my Dad found almost frozen laying in a ditch.It took awhile for my Dad to gain his trust but he eventually did. He must have been badly abused.  Each one had its own unique personality. I loved them all so much.


----------



## Buckeye (May 18, 2016)

Great pix.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2016)

Beautiful furbabies Ruth, so sorry you lost them, I know you miss each and every one.  Both you and your dad were very loving folks, those pets were very lucky to have shared your home. :sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (May 18, 2016)

Bless you darlin', all the creatures I've had in my life plus the more to come...there aren't enough walls...but I'll be happily crushed at the Rainbow Bridge. It's a beautiful picture collection you have there, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2016)

Beautiful collection. Pets bring so much to our lives. My son and daughter in law just adopted a three month old pomchi, Mufasa. They live in a two bedroom apt with three cats and a puppy. Lol.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 18, 2016)

Really I'm serious, when the kids were small we had maybe 12 rescued kits plus kittens. I've lost track over the years. Now two pups, six cat loaves, a rat pack and a Koi tank. As much as I  can manage these days, plus the garden.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful collection. Pets bring so much to our lives. My son and daughter in law just adopted a three month old pomchi, Mufasa. They live in a two bedroom apt with three cats and a puppy. Lol.


Those two breeds must make for an adorable pup.Good luck with him or her.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Really I'm serious, when the kids were small we had maybe 12 rescued kits plus kittens. I've lost track over the years. Now two pups, six cat loaves, a rat pack and a Koi tank. As much as I  can manage these days, plus the garden.


Wow, sounds like you have your hands full. Love the cat loaves. lol


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2016)

Those are a lot of beautiful pets.  I wish I had thought of putting all of mine up like that.  I don't have pics of every one of them but a lot of them.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Ruth. He is lovely, a sweet smart little boy. They call him the peanutbutter wolf. Lol.


----------

